# Some skin issues on our Viz



## Ruger (May 27, 2009)

HI all,

Ruger is a 2 yr old Viz female. 
She developed a bare spot on her shoulder about 2 mo's ago. I'm worried as it is not growin in very fast, if at all. There is some thin/ fine hair on the patch, but no significant growth. 
Can anybody offer any advice? How long does it take their hair to grow in? any ideas as to what might have caused this, and how to cure.

Also, the hair on her nose, from about 3" behind her nose and 1" on either side, looks "rubbed off". There is some hair there, but it is very fine and sparse. Is this normal? She didn't have this look 6 mo's ago, but i thought it might be related to age.

Thanks all!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V go something in her eye which made her rub the hair off around it. It took about 4-6 weeks before it totally grew back.


----------

